# Black Bonnie And Clyde Turn Out To Be A Bw/wm In Blackface



## Southernbella. (Nov 2, 2019)

I wonder whose idea this was...it could really go either way.








WICHITA, Kan. (KAKE) -

Police have arrested two people in connection to two robberies at a Fidelity Bank in northeast Wichita.

Officer Charley Davidson said Monday that 28-year-old Stephanie Steele and 32-year-old Joshua Coster were booked for aggravated robbery.

The robberies happened a month apart at the Fidelity Bank branch at 2111 North Bradley Fair, near 21st and Rock.

Police arrested Coster for the latest robbery the afternoon of October 16. Employees told officers that Coster entered the bank and handed a teller a note demanding cash and indicating he had a gun. Coster allegedly fled the bank with an undisclosed amount of cash.

Steele was arrested for a robbery on September 16. Again, employee told police that Steele handed a teller a note demanding cash and indicating she had a gun. Police say she fled the store with cash as well.

Davidson said through the investigation and a Crime Stoppers tip, police determined the suspects' alleged involvement and that they were working together.





Stephanie Steele






Joshua Coster

Police: Suspects in robberies at Wichita bank were working together


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 2, 2019)

Next time Stephanie's disguise will be more elaborate because she'll be in whiteface.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 2, 2019)

She looks so tickled tho.   The time that go with a federal case will wipe that smirk off her face.




I ain't seen nobody this giddy in a mug shot since Kimora got busted with weed. 

I don't know whose idea this was but she is responsible for the execution  because dudes blackface looks like foundation instead of shoe polish.  Brown eyeliner might have thrown the cops off that he was obviously painted some kinda way.  Whatever dark foundation he has on, she's got on too.     I see what they was tryna do, i.e., both rob the banks pretending to be black males but they scored an F on execution.  This wasn't supposed to be Bonnie and Clyde, it was supposed to be Pookie and Ray Ray, incognegro.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 2, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> She looks so tickled tho.   The time that go with a federal case will wipe that smirk off her face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the more I look at their pics, the more I think it was her idea. He genuinely looks upset and she looks like she's already plotting another scheme.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 2, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Yeah the more I look at their pics, the more I think it was her idea. He genuinely looks upset and she looks like she's already plotting another scheme.


If I was on her jury, my vote would be the white boy masterminded the whole thing....but she just look guilty af.


----------

